# Outfitting your Chaos Lords



## Commander Aurellius (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey, I wanted your advice on how to make the biggest impact with your Chaos Lord. I run Nurgle only so keep that in mind. Do you go all attack with Hellfire Sword, Favour of the Gods and Bronze Armour of Zhrakk to help your Defence or go ALL Defence with armour of morslieb, skinhidden plate, etc. I want maximum impact. I would like your advice on how to kit out the ultra killiness that is, a Chaos Lord


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Regardless of other choices the Chaos Lord should be mounted. Chaos steed, Daemonic Steed or larger mounts all work. He should not be trekking 4 inch per turn. If you decide to have him inside a foot-slogger unit he should still be mounted to get both better save and a long charge option!

With MoN chosen we can skip straight to items.
Since you are mounted you should go for a magical weapon (GWs doesnt give that nice S7, so you must get nice attacks other ways), the following I consider useful:
Chaos Runesword, Aethersword, Axe of Khorne. 
The rest are too random, flaming attacks are just as much a liability as a boon nowadays, S5 just doesnt cut it against tough heroes, take "whatever attribute tests" is too random, and the Daemonsword should only be used on Khornate Lords that can have a decent save against its hits on the user.

If you want a defensively tough character then a Runesword and a Runeshield can be fun: No magical weapons work, enemies have 1 less WS and you have WS 9 so WS 5 or less hits on 5+
The "Father of blades+Armour of damnation" MoN lord sounds fun but doesnt kill any real amount of things, so stay away from it. Chaos Lords should, imho, not stay at "stock level killing power" but instead be made really dangerous.

The "Favour of the Gods" is, more or less a mandatory pick on your Chaos Lord, so depending on what weapon you took on him you have 45/50 pts left to buy other magical items to ensure your survival. 

Chaos steed, Shield, Axe of Khorne, Favour, Crown of Everlasting Conquest seems like a very solid setup in my eyes, though vulnerable to killing blow still. If you frequently play against DE then test
Chaos Steed, Shield, Axe of Khorne, Favour, Crimson Armour of Dargan, Necrotic Pylactery and watch his Assassins shit in their pants when trying to wound your lord of steel:wink:


----------



## Doomarn (Nov 19, 2009)

i have mine with MoT, disc, armor of dargan, axe of khorne, talisman of protection.

so he is T5, cant take multiple wounds from cannons etc, immune killing blow, and 2+ AS, 5+ ward. he also gives out 5A str6 with Killing blow.


----------

